# SUPER SEXY KISAME ("NUDE") XDD



## Jonas (Jun 29, 2006)

.

KISAME OWNS YOU!! HE DOES!! HE'S VERY SMEXY TOO!! 

!!!


....


!!!!!!

FAQ: 
*r u gay? *
no, but when it comes down to Kisame; yes. 

*what insipired you to do this? *
Blue said that Kisame had two big dicks, hence I had to give you guys a little sneak-peak of his body. 

*does girls faint when they see him on teh beach? *
DO THEY!!! well, yeah.


----------



## Ram (Jun 29, 2006)

I agree. He's like really handsome, but when he fights he becomes a beast.

OH, this is your fanart. Well it's excellent stuff.


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 29, 2006)

I approve.


Its a good thing you didnt show claspers. you would bring down the forum with all the fangirls


----------



## Iskender (Jun 29, 2006)

This is without doubt the smexiest picture I have ever seen.


----------



## Sieg (Jun 29, 2006)

Jonas, he looks crosseyed


----------



## Neji (Jun 29, 2006)

thats a cool belt he has there


----------



## Ippy (Jun 29, 2006)

Jonas, this fanart pwns.


----------



## Dragoness_Noush (Jun 29, 2006)

i agree!! Smexy belt!!!


----------



## Jonas (Jun 29, 2006)

Sieg said:
			
		

> Jonas, he looks crosseyed


Ok, ill change it soon XD

Thanks guys!


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 29, 2006)

Ha ha! That's hott!


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 29, 2006)

Fine job, Hawt!


----------



## Heida (Jun 29, 2006)

That was great...the man of my dreams


----------



## ramseyT (Jun 29, 2006)

id hardly call that nude


----------



## Kisame. (Jun 29, 2006)

> id hardly call that nude



Kisame's nudity is illegal in 57 countries because of the deaths involved from seeing his nudity


----------



## Aria (Jun 29, 2006)

Kisame said:
			
		

> Kisame's nudity is illegal in 57 countries because of the deaths involved from seeing his nudity



 

yeah.. it's really HAWT!


----------



## az0r (Jun 29, 2006)

thats looks great ^^ goob job


----------



## Nico (Jun 29, 2006)

I <3 this art. 

Are you going to color it any time soon?


----------



## Jonas (Jun 30, 2006)

Hayashi said:
			
		

> I <3 this art.
> 
> Are you going to color it any time soon?


I lack coloring skillz  
So most probably not


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 30, 2006)

nice belt lol....oh and the tattoo looks tight nice job jonas..


----------



## Danse (Jun 30, 2006)

that looks great 
i want that belt lol


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2006)

This is the best fanart since Hinata's titanic ass!! 

500,000,000 thumbs WAY UP!!


----------



## Jonas (Jul 3, 2006)

and hef have colored it! thanks hef<33 

REP HIM  


Link removed


----------



## cursemagician (Jul 3, 2006)

He look like a porn star


----------



## Jonas (Jul 3, 2006)

cursemagician said:
			
		

> He look like a porn star


Nah, he's simply a PIMP.


----------



## Kisame. (Jul 3, 2006)

I dont like having all my fish private areas exposed however.


----------



## mechaBD (Jul 3, 2006)

Best fanart Ive seen in a long while. Reps to you man.


----------



## Oyasumi_Gaara (Jul 4, 2006)

wow...your Kisame is sooo cool looking XD and and your art is...so clean! hahahah i really like it!


----------



## Jonas (Jul 5, 2006)

Oyasumi_Gaara said:
			
		

> wow...your Kisame is sooo cool looking XD and and your art is...so clean! hahahah i really like it!


thnx very much! XD


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Jul 5, 2006)

ROFL, that fanart is teh pwnage! Kisame > Smex  XD


----------



## Slips (Jul 5, 2006)

Jonas said:
			
		

> and hef have colored it! thanks hef<33
> 
> REP HIM
> 
> ...




I shall rep both of you 

Quality work Jonas


----------



## Kirsten (Jul 5, 2006)

Wow, nice work, Jonas! 

And nice coloring, Hef.


----------

